# Look Keo 2 Max Carbon - It seems as though they are very difficult to unclip?



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Greetiings,

I have the Look Keo 2 Max Carbon. I find it difficult to unclip and especially the right foot. I twist hard to the point I really flex my shoe.Needless to say I tipped twice in the 3 weeks that I have had them. There are 3 adjustments on the pedal and i've chosen the least tension and still difficult. 

Note: I'm ridding again after a about a 3 decade recovery period but all I should need to do is place a twisting force to unclip. 

Does anyone else have issues with these petals?

Any suggestions?

My next step is to take them back thinking that they are defective but they are a bit worn in the 3 weeks that I had them. Hopefully, they will make the exchange.

I'm wondering if I'm defective and the petals are ok....


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

It's possible that the tension will still "loosen" a bit as the cleat and pedal surfaces wear out. According to the manual, the pedals are set at the lightest setting from the factory. So when you say that you adjusted them, maybe you actually made it harder?

http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/p/0/p0152_040_keo.pdf

"LOOK pedals are always supplied pre-adjusted at minimum tension. Adjustment is carried out at the rear of the pedal, on the lever, using a 3 
mm Allen key. Turning the key in the "+" direction (clockwise) increases 
the effort needed to remove the cleat. 
Leave the tension on its minimum position until you are totally familiar 
with the system."


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have new Keo 2 Max pedals (not carbon) for 3 months, ~1200 miles and have them set to lowest tension, which incidentally is how they came out of the box. I do find them a bit more difficult to clip out of than many other previous pedals, more similar to those others set at mid or higher tensions. Based on that, I'd say yours are not defective, per se, but that Keo 2 Max pedals have higher clip-out forces than typical. At the lowest setting, I find it acceptable and similar to how I set my other pedals. If that's still too high for you, you likely need different pedals. A also have a set of Keo compatible Xpedo pedals and these are significantly easier to clip out of. I have these set a bit higher than mid tension and they're still easier than the Look.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

1nterceptor said:


> It's possible that the tension will still "loosen" a bit as the cleat and pedal surfaces wear out. According to the manual, the pedals are set at the lightest setting from the factory. So when you say that you adjusted them, maybe you actually made it harder?
> 
> http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/p/0/p0152_040_keo.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I did see that in the manual and rode them as they were set up out of the box but checked the settings again to be sure.

I need to ride in inner-city traffic to get to my ride and traffic signals and stop signs are every step of the way. Clipping and un-clipping is standard until I get to my ridding area. I also plan to city ride a little more and need to feel comfortable getting out of the clips.

Is there a specific method you use or do you just twist to unclip?


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Have not had a problem unclipping. However, I found these harder to get used to clipping-in than past versions of Look that I have owned.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

knezz said:


> Thanks for the help. I did see that in the manual and rode them as they were set up out of the box but checked the settings again to be sure.
> 
> I need to ride in inner-city traffic to get to my ride and traffic signals and stop signs are every step of the way. Clipping and un-clipping is standard until I get to my ridding area. I also plan to city ride a little more and need to feel comfortable getting out of the clips.
> 
> Is there a specific method you use or do you just twist to unclip?


I have used Shimano SPD, LOOK Keo and now Speedplay X/5. They all unclip by twisting the heel out. My Keo's were given to me used by a fellow club member. I never even checked where the adjustment screw was set. Looigi said your model might be a bit stiffer than most, so if you can't get comfortable with them maybe try another. Speedplay comes in Titanium, pretty light.

EVERYTHING COUNTS - IN NYC TRAFFIC - YouTube


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have two pairs, and ironically my older pair is very difficult to unclip so I don't think its a matter of them breaking in. My new pair is fine and both are set at the lowest tension. So I think its a matter of just bad luck and you having a pair with high tension. Perhaps you can exchange them as it shouldn't be that hard to unclip.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

mikeyc38 said:


> I have two pairs, and ironically my older pair is very difficult to unclip so I don't think its a matter of them breaking in. My new pair is fine and both are set at the lowest tension. So I think its a matter of just bad luck and you having a pair with high tension. Perhaps you can exchange them as it shouldn't be that hard to unclip.


The left side is a little difficult but "doable". The right side requires quite a bit of effort. I was going to try the Time iClicks but I heard that they shatter like eggs. the iClick 2 is said to be better but they are rated for (I believe) 190 lbs.. I'm 198lbs sot they are out.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have keos on 2 bikes. The effort to unclip is pretty low now that I have good cleats. My older cleats had some sort of a rubber molding or backing which was making it very hard to unclip. I had new ones put on and it is perfect now.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

knezz said:


> Greetiings,
> 
> I have the Look Keo 2 Max Carbon. I find it difficult to unclip and especially the right foot. I twist hard to the point I really flex my shoe.Needless to say I tipped twice in the 3 weeks that I have had them. There are 3 adjustments on the pedal and i've chosen the least tension and still difficult.
> 
> ...


Knezz,

I have these same pedals and love them now that I am using the right cleat for me. They come with the grey cleats with I think 4.5* of float. This was way too much for me, so I went with the black 0* cleats and some 4k miles later am quite happy. 

EEC


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

knezz said:


> I have the Look Keo 2 Max Carbon. I find it difficult to unclip and especially the right foot. I twist hard to the point I really flex my shoe.


Spray the pedal and the cleat with furniture polish (like Pledge). That will eliminate any friction that might be caused by dirt or roughened surfaces.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Why don't you try the shimano SPDs?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Look does have two types of Keo cleats, in addition to various degrees of float. I have the Grip versions in which the body is all one color except for the "grip" protrusions that you walk on. The non-grip Keo cleat body has white plastic in the areas that engage the pedals. Don't know the purpose or if this affects release force compared to the Grip versions. 

Look Cycle - Cleats - Road


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

ExChefinMA said:


> Knezz,
> 
> I have these same pedals and love them now that I am using the right cleat for me. They come with the grey cleats with I think 4.5* of float. This was way too much for me, so I went with the black 0* cleats and some 4k miles later am quite happy.
> 
> EEC


Just want to be sure - are you saying that the 4.5 cleats were tight and the black 0 cleats were not as tight?


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

ExChefinMA said:


> Knezz,
> 
> I have these same pedals and love them now that I am using the right cleat for me. They come with the grey cleats with I think 4.5* of float. This was way too much for me, so I went with the black 0* cleats and some 4k miles later am quite happy.
> 
> EEC


 As I read on the 0 cleat. .. my understanding is that they give less to no movement. Is that true? I think that would be tough on my already questionable knees.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

I have ~~ 5K miles on my Look Keo Max Carbon and left the adjustment as per the original factory setting. And, I have NEVER accidentally released, which is apparently a fear that circulates among cyclists.
I just replaced the older cleats when buying new shoes (now about 1K miles on those newer cleats) and went w the grey w/o the "rubberized type grip". That said, I was having problems w the new cleats because I had gotten into the bad habit of sometimes moving my right heel inward not outward. And I noticed the oil marks on my new shoes from rubbing against the chain during release. Now I focus on bringing my right foot up to 12 o'clock and then moving the heel outward and I release 99 out of a 100 w my right foot. No problems since. And, yes, the left foot will also release fine.
How do you get to Carnegie Hall? PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

bousson said:


> I have ~~ 5K miles on my Look Keo Max Carbon and left the adjustment as per the original factory setting. And, I have NEVER accidentally released, which is apparently a fear that circulates among cyclists.
> I just replaced the older cleats when buying new shoes (now about 1K miles on those newer cleats) and went w the grey w/o the "rubberized type grip". That said, I was having problems w the new cleats because I had gotten into the bad habit of sometimes moving my right heel inward not outward. And I noticed the oil marks on my new shoes from rubbing against the chain during release. Now I focus on bringing my right foot up to 12 o'clock and then moving the heel outward and I release 99 out of a 100 w my right foot. No problems since. And, yes, the left foot will also release fine.
> How do you get to Carnegie Hall? PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE


As for me.. I don't think practice is the issue. At a very slow speed and making an effort to twist out being an issue. Noticeably, having issues on both feet (with the right foot being almost impossible to exit) appears to be equipment. I haven't had a chance to try another pair yet but will this weekend. 

I do have the grey cleats with the rubber pads. I will investigate with the cleats without the pads. That presents an issue as I'm in an inner-city and to get to my ride I'm on the street and have to stop at lights and for traffic for a couple of miles. I know that that will destroy the cleats quickly.

As for the 0 cleats (black), they are too unforgiving and that wouldn't be good on my knees.

I haven't tried the furniture polish thing but I'm desperate. Hopefully I won't slip on my butt like I did when trying on a new pair of shoes in a store with a waxed tile floor. How embarrassing...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: You can clip a shoe into the pedal by hand and then pull on the heel to feel how much force is required to clip out. A fish scale can be used to pull on a point on the heel of the shoe to measure clip out force (or torque) for comparison between left and right pedals or other pedals.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

_I do have the grey cleats with the rubber pads. I will investigate with the cleats without the pads. That presents an issue as I'm in an inner-city and to get to my ride I'm on the street and have to stop at lights and for traffic for a couple of miles. I know that that will destroy the cleats quickly._
Sorry, but I don't follow this destroying the cleats. Do you walk a couple of miles before you ride ?? 
Most shoes have material on the heels so you can walk a few feet/yards w your weight on the heels and not wear down the cleats; or learn to put your foot down, heel first on that material; and or Kool Kovers. I used those initially a few year ago and now I don't even carry them as I learned to walk on my "heels". PRACTICE,PRACTICE, PRACTICE


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

ExChefinMA said:


> Knezz,
> 
> I have these same pedals and love them now that I am using the right cleat for me. They come with the grey cleats with I think 4.5* of float. This was way too much for me, so I went with the black 0* cleats and some 4k miles later am quite happy.
> 
> EEC


I was told that the 0 cleats are unforgiving therefore won't be good on my old knees.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> Spray the pedal and the cleat with furniture polish (like Pledge). That will eliminate any friction that might be caused by dirt or roughened surfaces.


I didn't have furniture polish so in a pinch I used WD40 on the right petals (which was the toughest to exit) only. It worked great. The right cleat was then so much easier to unclip ( easier that the left cleat which was originally much easier than the right). No that I sprayed both the work well. 

On my ride to day with a friend - he made an abrupt stop. I was able to do a panic unclip. Previously I would have tipped over.

I won't treat the pedals again, but keep an eye on them, to see if that is a final remediation or they need repeated treatment.

Thank you all so much for the help.


----------

